# Need some thoughts from others



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok so I have always been top heavy. Everyone kept saying oh if you lose weigh they will go down. Umm well they aren't. Don't get me wrong honestly I love them. I love my body. That I need to lose alittle more and tone it yea but I like myself.

I bought these tops today. (They were bought online and returned to the store. When that happens we can't sell at regular price so they get marked down.)

My hair isn't done and I have a headache.

















Without the top part.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the sweaters are cute. Tanks are tanks...... if you like them - they are fine. That one looks good.


----------



## LizBuns (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree, I think they look nice.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks I use ALOT of tanks. 

Now the pictures have me considering a breast reduction. I am 44DDDD. Yes four Ds. I weigh about 200lbs. Doctor says 145lbs, come on with those boobs? That won't happen.


----------



## LizBuns (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, yours are really quite huge. I can't imagine carrying around all that all the time, but I know so many girls that would die to have what you have.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 7, 2009)

I know sometimes insurance will lcover it if its due to back problems or anything like that.

I have the same kind of build and I hate it!! Like you said, loose weight, doesn't matter! I feel your pain!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

I do love them but my back is now in constant pain. It doesn't matter what I do, what I wear it hurts.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2009)

No offense, I don't care for the white sweater but the other tops look great. It might be the camera flash but the white just seems to draw more attention to your chest.

I guess I shouldn't complain about having DDDs any more, lol! I've thought of breast reduction too but I'm scared of surgery. It's a pain in the rear buying shirts, I'm sure you're familiar with that!

Actually you don't look very big below your chest. And no, they don't go down when you loose weight.:grumpy:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 7, 2009)

First off, I think your body is beautiful. Wonderful shape. I'm jealous:shock:
White always makes me feel happy... Dunno why. I think it looks great with your skin tone.
The tops make me kind of think of a half poncho.... Interesting cut. Not sure if I love the sleeves or not, but I haven't seen a top like this before
You probably already know this, but you would look lovely in a v neck, and square cut.
My breasts aren't half as awesome as yours, but I sometimes feel blocky on top. The V cut/deep square cuts break up the *ahem* large block of colour on the top half of the body.

I wonder what these tops look like layered over a long-sleeved T?
You iz pretty, gurl!:thumbup


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2009)

If it were me, I would have them reduced to like a D cup maybe? THat's still big but not as big. You definitely have some "luggage" there!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2009)

There is NO WAY that you weigh 200 pounds, for real? I would have picked you at about 150 at the most! You must be taller than I imagine.

I think a lot of us on here have big boobs, they are annoying. I am 4'11" and have F cups (about a DDD-DDDD) so I look stupid. I look so fat and top heavy, nothng fits good, I hate even leaving the house.

I think a reduction would help you if you've got backpain, and your breasts are a bit out of proportion to the rest of you. But don't go too small if you do, a girl has to keep some "charms" hehe.

I laughed at you saying men might not want to click on this thread, since when do men want to avoid oggling at womens chests? Lol!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 8, 2009)

I think that you look goodand I like all the tops 

since I am built like a boy I have always had a small breast complex
but if you are in pain from them then I would consider a reduction

a friend of mine at the shelter was probably as big as you and she had hers reduced within the past few months. her back was killing her all the time and her bra straps were cutting into her. of course she does a lot of physical work at the shelter. 

her insurance covered the procedure as it wasn't considered cosmetic
i would go by how you feel ...like if you are in pain and not comfortable.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't really care for the white top, but the red one looks good. 

And it's crazy how thin you are with such big... Err, blessings? 

I'd figure you'd tip over!

I found out a few weeks ago that I went from a C cup to a D cup in about year. I'm not sure if that is weight gain or if I'm still growing. If they get much bigger though, I'm gonna be in trouble. I have enough trouble with clothes as it is.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the tops look very flattering on you. You should consult with a plastic surgeon. They can do an evaluation and see if your insurance would cover a reduction.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> No offense, I don't care for the white sweater but the other tops look great. It might be the camera flash but the white just seems to draw more attention to your chest.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't complain about having DDDs any more, lol! I've thought of breast reduction too but I'm scared of surgery. It's a pain in the rear buying shirts, I'm sure you're familiar with that!
> 
> Actually you don't look very big below your chest. And no, they don't go down when you loose weight.:grumpy:



Don't worry I love the white one with my skin tone but am still iffy on it.

Haha no you can't. It also scares me. It is hard to buy clothes but I do love them. I use to joke if I could see my stomech past my chest I knew I need to lose weight. 

I am not that big. Seriously I can fit depending cut of the pants a 12-16. 18 if the pants are low. Which I RARELY use.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> First off, I think your body is beautiful. Wonderful shape. I'm jealous:shock:
> White always makes me feel happy... Dunno why. I think it looks great with your skin tone.
> The tops make me kind of think of a half poncho.... Interesting cut. Not sure if I love the sleeves or not, but I haven't seen a top like this before
> You probably already know this, but you would look lovely in a v neck, and square cut.
> ...



Thanks for all that! Makes me feel very pretty! 

I do have alot of tops like that just hard to wear in the winter. 

I will try them with a long sleeve tee when I come home from work.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> If it were me, I would have them reduced to like a D cup maybe? THat's still big but not as big. You definitely have some "luggage" there!


I think DD!To small won't be to good.I will never be a small girl just won't happen. I am big. As I told Peg my arms and legs DO NOT jiggle! I am very muscled. Even the doctors have said so.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> There is NO WAY that you weigh 200 pounds, for real? I would have picked you at about 150 at the most! You must be taller than I imagine.
> 
> I think a lot of us on here have big boobs, they are annoying. I am 4'11" and have F cups (about a DDD-DDDD) so I look stupid. I look so fat and top heavy, nothng fits good, I hate even leaving the house.
> 
> ...



Thankx! :biggrin2:I am 5'5-5'6.

Cripes yea that would not look that good with you height.I hate that you have to deal with that. 

It does hurt, and is the biggest reason for me wanting to get this done.

Lol I didn't think about it like that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I think that you look goodand I like all the tops
> 
> since I am built like a boy I have always had a small breast complex
> but if you are in pain from them then I would consider a reduction
> ...


Thank you.

My mom has a co-worker who had it done and will be asking her about it.

That is what I am going to try for.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> I don't really care for the white top, but the red one looks good.
> 
> And it's crazy how thin you are with such big... Err, blessings?
> 
> ...



Blessing or curses depends which day you catch me on.

Stay at a D cup.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I think the tops look very flattering on you. You should consult with a plastic surgeon. They can do an evaluation and see if your insurance would cover a reduction.



Thank you. I am going to get the dentist stuff settled and than look into medical stuff. So see a doctor get my asthma meds, migraine meds, allergies and get a referral to a plastic surgeon.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the tops! I think they look really nice  I love the sleeves as well- I like anything like that. Personally I couldn't cope with the fact that they are purposely short- I would be forever trying to pull them down lol, but that's just me. I am never comfortable!

And yes, in the nicest possible way, you are quite... large up top! I am a 38DD-E and I don't think I could cope with any bigger... I have such problems trying to find a bra that is comfortable and fits properly, and like I said, I am never EVER comfortable. I am always shifting, adjusting, etc. :X It makes my life a bit of a misery sometimes :cry1:

I think that if you really want to go for a reduction, go for it. There's no sense trying to cope with the pain if it is really hurting your back that much. It's not cosmetic reasons, it's health. You look great either way though 

And you have such slim hips and legs! Not fair!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2009)

ok 145 is probably what your chest weighs,lol  Just kidding. I think the white top makes your chest look larger, but i like the tops. I am a D, i am the only one in the family with big boobs, but they arent fun and even my d's (which pale in comparison to yours lol) cause me trouble with my back and picking out clothing where i dont think everyone is staring at them lol.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 8, 2009)

The tops look good on you. But for your own health you might want to consider a reduction. It would make losing weight more successful, make it easier to work out, and get rid of any back pain that may occur.

You have a big decision on your hands!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2009)

i have to ask how do you think you are going to feel emotionally if you get this surgery. WHen you have something for so long, and you are wanting to go down a big amount, you get "attached" to it, it becomes a part of who you "are". Not that you are only boobs, but you have had them for so long it is hard to see yourself not looking like that, KWIM? How does the hubby feel about it too, how does he think he will feel ?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Gee, I didn't realize we had so many "chesty" ladies here. I'm gonna take my little ole C's and slink out, lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 8, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Gee, I didn't realize we had so many "chesty" ladies here. I'm gonna take my little ole C's and slink out, lol!


I will swap you! I used to be a C cup... I miss it! Mind you I also used to be a size 12.... which is... 8 in US?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 8, 2009)

I actually prefered the white top over the red. The red colour, to me, does nothing for you. It's the wrong sort of red.

The short style of the tops is unusual, it does emphasise your chest and minimise your waist, which is both a good and bad thing, I guess, depending on what look you are going for.

There is a gorgeous chick who works at an electronics store here who remind me so much of you, she looks like you, she's from Spain originally and moved to the USA then to NZ, she has your body type. She wears clothes like what you have on there but wears pale pants and darker shirts and she looks great. All the men are always gawking at her .


----------



## Rach the bunny-nut! (Jan 8, 2009)

i like the red one best and the vest top looks good on you. you have a nice chest. they are well supported and its not like they sag or lie on your stomach. its a good figure and i dont think weight loss will change their size much(plus you dont need to loose weight)i know you prob get alot of back pain but i wouldnt suggest a reduction unless you really consider it as i think they make a mess of you. they hack at your flesh and im sure they would never look natural and be very painful. we all need to look different as if we didnt it would be boring. my friend has a completely different figure to me- shes tall, very slim and had nice pert smaller breasts. im curvy and she always says she wishes she had my boobs but i would like hers.
we always want the opposite to us its a well known fact. brown haired people want blond hair, curly haired people want straight hair etc...
however saying that she can wear strapless dresses and certain tops look better on her. i wish i could wear a dress without straps but i look silly if i try and id love to walk around without a bra on for once, and then other tops look nicer on my type of figure. so its not all bad, plus i hate the gym as the tred mill kills by chest and id love to go for a run without getting a black eye lol. sure you feel the same. 
id rather be curly cus i think its sexy rather than a stick insect x


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 8, 2009)

*Rach the bunny-nut! wrote: *


> ii know you prob get alot of back pain but i wouldnt suggest a reduction unless you really consider it as i think they make a mess of you. they hack at your flesh and im sure they would never look natural and be very painful.


Totally untrue! Maybe if you go to a backroom hack, but if you go to a board certified plastic surgeon you are 99.9% assured a pleasing result. I have not had a reduction, but I did have a lift about 18 months ago and the girls look fabulous! You just need to do your research and find the right surgeon. You may need to interview more than one before you find someone you are comfortable with.


----------



## Aina (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyways, what I wanted to say before slink out with slavetobunny is that I think the tops look really good on you.

"Gee, I didn't realize we had so many "chesty" ladies here. I'm gonna take my little ole C's and slink out, lol!"
Heh, me too, I'm an A or B.


----------



## BethM (Jan 9, 2009)

And I get annoyed at finding clothes that fit my C's!

I had a roommate in college (also named Beth, ha ha) and she had a reduction. She was about 5'3, very very slim, but with DD's. Her insurance covered the entire procedure, at 22 she was already having back pain. 
If you're looking to do a reduction, just make sure you are comfortable with your doctor. My ex-roommate's first doctor refused to go smaller than a C for her, he said she would "regret it," and that she would look "terrible" if she went smaller. Pig. She changed doctors, and he agreed to do the B she wanted. She said the healing was painful, but it was worth it. She looked great after. Well, her clothes fit a lot better, (I didn't inspect the work up close or anything) and she was overall much more comfortable with herself and happier, and pain free.

I think you look great, but if you're in pain you might want to consider the reduction as a long-term investment in your health. Back pain is no fun!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 9, 2009)

patti can ask what is the procedure for a lift? i thought about this as graviity has not been kind


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 9, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> patti can ask what is the procedure for a lift? i thought about this as graviity has not been kind



I had my breasts lifted because they were tubular shaped (had beenever since they sprouted)and hung down. There was no tissue removed or anything added, everything is still all me. Here is a website that gives some good info:

http://www.surgery.org/public/procedures/breast_lift

I had this done about a year and a half ago and I am so thrilled with the results. Best money I ever spent on myself.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the tops!  The white one is iffy, but the others look great! 

As far as breast reduction information goes, I figured I would share what I know! A very common procedure for breast lifts/reductions is called the "keyhole" incision. They would make a cut around the areola and down diagonally, like a keyhole shape. Then, they bring the skin together and sew it up like that. The only scarring can be seen around the areola and a small, vertical line down from that. It is done quite frequently, so it is considered a less-risky procedure than others. Healing time is about six weeks, if I remember correctly.

Some insurance companies will cover most, if not all, expenses related to a non-cosmetic breast reduction. I think you have to have a certain sized cup compared to your body. In addition, you have to have some form of severe back pain caused from the weight of your breasts. Some insurances will only cover the surgery if your breasts are too heavy for any type of bra and cut into or bruise your shoulders. I hope some of that info helps! 

I was too lazy to read the last few posts, so I hope that I didn't say something that way already said! 

I think I am going to slink out of the room with my C's, as well!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 9, 2009)

Those tops are simply not outrageous enough. With that sort of clevage you should make more of it. I've been fluctuating between an AA () and a nice C. I'd always go for bigger is better!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)

I need to have the surgery. The pain is constant. It's not a once in awhile thing.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 10, 2009)

> Gee, I didn't realize we had so many "chesty" ladies here. I'm gonna take my little ole C's and slink out, lol!



I'll be slinkin' behind ya, slavetoabunny...I'm in the B category... (However, I'm only 4'11". )

My problem is one that you described in an earlier post. Not size, but location. I've always said that I wanted to move south and go to the U.S. to live...well, these two decided to start their journey ahead of me, I think. I definitely can't wear anything strapless unless I have a strapless bra on underneath (and those things are as annoying as heck). I'm going have to buy those two passports soon!



> I need to have the surgery. The pain is constant. It's not a once in awhile thing.



Ali, you should definitely see a good plastic surgeon and investigate reduction if it's affecting your back. There's no point in living with constant pain, and I can imagine it would only get worse as you age. If you can find a good doctor he or she should be able to recommend how much of a reduction you will need. (I wonder if they can do it digitally now? You know, take a pic of your body and then show you what you'd look like with different sizes of reductions, using digital imaging?)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)

With long sleeves.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the shirt, Alicia, but I do think it draws a lot of attention to the chest area....it kind of makes the chest the main focus because it seems the shirt is centered around it.

I do think a reduction is something you should go for, but hopefully insurance will cover it all. Do you know how much it generally costs?


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 10, 2009)

> I like the shirt, Alicia, but I do think it draws a lot of attention to the chest area....it kind of makes the chest the main focus because it seems the shirt is centered around it.



That's my thought too. I think because it cuts off just below the chest area, the focus becomes drawn upward. How about something with V cuts and long vertical lines?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think reductions cost around $5,000 and up. You can go online to the center for plastic surgeons and find the ones that are certified by them. I don't remember the name... It's "The something-something of Certified Plastic Surgeons" or something like that  I'm not much help! lol

EDIT: On a side note, Will walked in while I was looking over this thread and he complimented your "chesticles". He likes the redshirt lol


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm the complete opposite to you! I have the biggest hips, thighs and bum you have ever seen and I hate them! I hate them I hate them I hate them! I'm only a B cup. I would so much rather be big on top than big on bottom....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 10, 2009)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I definitely can't wear anything strapless unless I have a strapless bra on underneath (and those things are as annoying as heck). I'm going have to buy those two passports soon!


Let me tell ya....you have no idea how ecstatic I was four weeks post-op, when I was able to go braless in a dress that was impossible to wear a bra with......and look darn good. Feeling good about your body image goes a long way.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> EDIT: On a side note, Will walked in while I was looking over this thread and he complimented your "chesticles". He likes the redshirt lol


Tell him I said thank you.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 28, 2009)

people here are not wanting their present lol...

im no even A or AA while my friends are already on C or B!

x


----------

